

Here’s Waldo: Computing the optimal search strategy for finding Waldo - santaclaus
http://www.randalolson.com/2015/02/03/heres-waldo-computing-the-optimal-search-strategy-for-finding-waldo/

======
moretti
Related: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8479058/how-do-i-find-
wal...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8479058/how-do-i-find-waldo-with-
mathematica) [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8849869/how-do-i-find-
wal...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8849869/how-do-i-find-wally-with-
python)

------
jheriko
this looks like an artificial neural network problem if ever there was one...

